

Introducing Google+ Events - imrehg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN7qw6UZZdg

======
imrehg
That video does not do much justice to the real thing, but this was one of the
things G+ was missing compared to FB, and being an event manager myself, hoped
to see.

At first sight it pretty much covers the same functionality as FB, and adds
some more: extra information fields with purpose (eg. ticket seller's url,
transit information), online events through Hangout, ....

If they have text formatting in the detail section, that feature alone would
be a win, it's much more expressive than the plain text version on FB (there
often people just don't see the information right in front of them because
they skim , then keep asking).

Edit: It does have text formatting.

Also, here's some more info: <http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/events/>

